# Table Saw outfeed- suggestions on blade guard. Old craftsman 113



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello all;

So I think it's time for an Outfeed table on my old craftsman 113. I know I'm always supposed to have a blade guard on, but the outfeed table will be in the way. I do not have a riving knife. I could use splitters like microjig splitters. Opinions, suggestions, help, welcome. Thank you


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you explain more why having a guard on your saw blade would interfere with an outfeed table? I have both as many others do, and I've never been aware of a conflict.

Even with a contractor saw who's guard hangs from the back of the saw, you can cut a slit in the outfeed table so both can be used.










Any saw that the guard rises from the back end of the insert is easy to have both.


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

To therealSteveN:

I guess I did not address my question very well, but your answer and picture was perfect. Thank you!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

When I had my Craftsman 113 tablesaw. I removed the blade guard and sawed off that rod that sticks out the back to hold it in place. I was then able to have an outfeed table and I used a microjig splitter for safety.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Ok, be honest, who uses the factory blade guard, come on, raise your hand….....

Most factory blade guards are a)poorly designed, b)do not provide splitter function, c)get in the way. d)don't work if blade is tilted. For these reasons, I've never even installed one an any saw I've owned.

The Microjig splitter works very well, or you can make your own. Be aware they will not work when the blade is tilted or if plowing grooves.

IMO the key to ts safety is proper and diligent use of push sticks, pushblocks, feather boards, board buddies etc.

That, plus think about what you're doing before you do it, especially if its a procedure not done often.

I think one of THE most dangerous tasks is plowing a dado using a fence (which, BTW makes my point because you can't use a blade guard) and which I strongly discourage. Dados should always be done with a miter gauge or sled whenever possible.


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Bondigaposis and Robert, Thank you both for the reply's. I think it will be microjig splitters and Grr-rippers along with pushsticks and a good sled. Certain things do scare me and sometimes I am a bit of a belt and suspenders person. I have had a bad case of kickback once and I hang that board on my wall as a reminder. Thank you


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Hello all;
> 
> So I think it's time for an Outfeed table on my old craftsman 113. I know I'm always supposed to have a blade guard on, but the outfeed table will be in the way. I do not have a diving knife. I could use splitters like microjig splitters. Opinions, suggestions, help, welcome. Thank you
> 
> - Sandon


I have become quite the fan of the SharkGuard https://www.thesharkguard.com/shop/
My stock guard was a piece of junk and it took all of 5 minutes to figure that out. 
After going for almost 20 years without one I had a nasty kickback and it got me thinking. 
That's when I read about the shark guard. It works very well and easily removed when you need to use a sled or jig. 
The dust collection works well too. These guys are great and helped work through the process. 
They custom made exactly what I needed. I did have to make a few minor tweaks to my saw to get it perfect but I really like it.

















Give them a call and see if they have one for your saw.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree with the Shark as your best friend. Been using them since Lee started to make them way back.

As to using a microjig splitter as your guard, how does it keep your precious digits out of the blade? Even a stock guard is better than no guard at all.


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you fivecodys and therealSteveN for the recommendations, I will check it out.


----------

